# Ziauddin University Karachi MBBS, Shortlisted Candidates 2012 ! Help



## Hassan Khan (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello,
I am new here. 
I applied for Ziauddin university and I gave an interview after being shortlisted. I still havenot got any letter of admission 
I called today 15th October 2012 and they told me my name is not in first merit list (
What are my chances of getting into ZU ?
I have 75 % in A level Equivalence n 78.77 in O level Equivalence. My interview and test both went well .
However, I skipped a year after my A Levels. I should have been first year MBBS student.

Any help would be highly appreciated !


----------



## amuneeb (Jan 21, 2012)

It doesn't really matter if you are not on their first merit list because SO many people drop out after getting admission elsewhere that they will hopefully be calling you soon. I had 88.6% on my A level equivalence and 88.1% on my O level equivalence. They didn't take me on their first list. But I got called on their second list. I refused them there and then because I've already gotten in elsewhere. According to a medical student (one year senior to me), ZU calls EVERYBODY.... whether on the first list, or second or third or fourth... so no worries... And best of luck.


----------



## Hassan Khan (Oct 15, 2012)

*Thank You so Much*

Thank you so much for your reply. Really gave me some hope as Ziauddin is my first choice University.


----------



## Hassan Khan (Oct 15, 2012)

Has only got letters yet ??
I am really looking forward to get one myself as my deadline for other institute is 2nd November. I must pay my fee to Jinnah by then.

Please anyone out there ?


----------



## amuneeb (Jan 21, 2012)

Have you received a call yet? Because usually you have to go pick up your letter yourself AFTER you get the call. That's what happened to all of my friends who got into ziauddin.


----------



## Hassan Khan (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks a lot Mate

I got a call on last wednesday.
My enrollment number is 073 so there are still more who would be coming! They would take around 130 (although minimum 120 confirmed by Institute)


----------



## Hassan Khan (Oct 15, 2012)

For those who are applying next year

Yes, you have a real chance as usually the calls goes till 220. So if you are within the limit you usually make it!
Even someone told me they call everyone, some go to BDS though!

Lets see what happens


P.S : I have joined the ZU and I am currently a student. The roll numbers have gone till 128 out of which few are missing. (not 128 students)
Some left for Dow or AKU as they were on waiting lists. So once a student withdraws, they call another one!
I have seen students coming a month to one and half month late! They don't TAKE 150 students. (we are about 120 or less)


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Hassan Khan said:


> For those who are applying next year
> 
> Yes, you have a real chance as usually the calls goes till 220. So if you are within the limit you usually make it!
> Even someone told me they call everyone, some go to BDS though!
> ...


Hi dude! would you please tell me the complete procedure to get into ZU and also please tell me that how is the college,it's faculty, it's environment etc? how many marks are required etc?


----------



## Hassan Khan (Oct 15, 2012)

I am quite happy at ZU and it's environment and facalty is quite good. I preferred ZU over DOW.

I would recomment it to anyone applying if you can not get into AKU. Exam comes from O level and General Knowledge. You just need to know some basics about your country and current affairs. Exam is very easy but even if you score 85/100, I can not gurantee you will be called for interview. So you really need to do well. Moreover, they have increased their seats to 150. This year I have heard they have taken around 140 students from 150 allocated by PMDC.


----------



## Alisha123 (Sep 9, 2017)

*Ziauddin Interview*

Hey basically i have my interview on monday and i am very nervous.. i stammer alot while speaking english... and somwhere i gets confuse too.. so can anyone guide me for interview and tell about my chances of getting in please reply asap


----------

